# The ultimate food prep? Getting yourself obese!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All this healthy eating and exercise might get me killed if society collapses. According to this article as long as you have enough body fat (and water + vitamins) you can go over a year without eating. Well, maybe.

http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2012/07/24/3549931.htm



> Back in June of 1965, a Scotsman weighing 207 kilograms [456 lbs], described as "grossly obese" and hereafter known only as Mr A B, turned up at the Department of Medicine at the Royal Infirmary in Dundee.
> 
> He was sick of being fat and wanted to lose weight by eating nothing and living off his body fat. He told the hospital staff he was going to fast flat out, whatever they said, so they may as well monitor him along the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

One year and 17 days? WOW!! 

I wonder what that very first bite of "new food" tasted like...

Using the toilet every 40-50 days would be strange.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Obesity = prepping? I'm almost there! AWESOME!!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

LincTex said:


> One year and 17 days? WOW!!
> 
> I wonder what that very first bite of "new food" tasted like...
> 
> Using the toilet every 40-50 days would be strange.


Big savings on TP though.
Good link, and while not to that extreme, does show the many benifits of fasting.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually found the link while doing some research on fasting. I do periodic fasting as part of my faith, but never realized that if you had enough body fat you could fast for such a long time. From my own limited personal experience the first 24 hours are actually the hardest, then it gets easier. I've never chalked that up to physiology or function but divine assistance. 

I think this destroys the myths that breakfast is the most important meal of the day while trying to lose weight and you have to eat frequent small meals to keep the metabolism up.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Sentry18, this is a very good story. About 5 or 6 years ago weighing in at 190 lbs my bowels burst, and was sent to the hospital, where they split me from azzhole to appetite. I had a tube up my nose into my stomach, which sucked ALL out of it and only ice all day. One week there and came home for a week. Became dehydrated and on week 3 I spent it in the hospital, tube in nose and only ice, again. Home for a week and my bowel burst again...another week (5th) of tube and ice. My wife came in the room in the room and asked the nurses if they could weigh me. I weighed 157 lbs.
So I can see how some people could live for a while on body fat. On the weeks I was home, I may have eaten 2 waffles and a couple of baked potatoes. It is amazing what the human body can do, IF a person has too.
Thank you for posting this.
Jack


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the problem with the so called eating experts is that they don't actually find out if a person is overweight from actual body fat, or if it is from fluid retention, a lot of "heavy" people who seem to fit other wise have fluid retention issues, but the medical experts decide that anyone over their Ideal height / weight ratios are fat, If I weighed what their charts say, I would just be bones. 

Mammals tend to use their food more efficiently if they have a healthy amount of extra stored in their bodies, The model skinny thing that the marketers push is not real healthy unless a persons body is predisposed to that. 

"fat" shiney cows need less feed than the one whose owners try to save feed by rationing.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> .. but the medical experts decide that anyone over their Ideal height / weight ratios are fat, If I weighed what their charts say, I would just be bones.


I'm 6"-2.5" and 224 lbs, with 17 inch biceps. I can bench 265 and curl 120.
Sure, I have a little "spare tire", but according to those stupid BMI charts I'm "borderline obese" (at a "29")

REALLY?!?!?!?!?!? 
If **I** am "obese", then what do you call those blobs driving around wal-mart in electric scooters?????


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When I joined the Army NG and went to basic, they would only let me eat half of my tray of food because I was a "fat boy". I had to give half of my food to a scrawny guy who had to eat 1 1/2 trays of food. I was 6'2" and 240lbs with no spare tire (I was a 17 year old HS football player and weight lifter sitting at approx. 7% body fat). I convinced a Sergeant to let me eat my whole tray by easily surpassing the PFT for the end of basic only 10 days in. Now I am 6'2" and around 255lbs. I fail my annual physical every single year even though I pass every other component of the PFT with ease. So every single year I have to go to the Wellness Center and sit in a BOD POD (plastic egg) for a body fat test. Since my BMI falls into the healthy range they always overrule the chart and give me a passing mark. Height and weight charts are only surpassed in _medical stupidity_ by their long term recommendations that eating low fat is healthy and eating low carb is a death sentence.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> If **I** am "obese", then what do you call those blobs driving around wal-mart in electric scooters?????


Average Americans. :usaflag:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I have seen articles that suggest that statistically being somewhat overweight is advantageous in disaster situations....

As far as pure biochemical survival I am sure this is true, however the caveat is if you are forced to fight or run and gun, or bug out on foot you may not be able to if you are too out of shape..


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I spend 5 days in the hospital with major appendix problems no food at all, just small sips of water and IV, lost 11 pounds, sucks, the minute my doctor told me I could eat a normal diet I cook the most beautiful breakfast in my life, but yes starving the body can lead to major health issues, the body needs a cycle of nutrients in order to function properly otherwise it can shut down. From 360 pound to 259 right now, need to lose 60 more to be back to my army day’s weight, I’m what the army calls a wide frame body, more like a Patton tank I said, but the loss of weight has had a major effect in my health, blood pressure down energy levels up, sugar down, undergarments down; hell everything falls down now, but I do feel good and no water melon diet either, just better meal planning and more of the good stuff.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Overweight and overfat are two different things.

A guy I work with is 6'7" and right at 200 lbs. His proportion is nearly perfect. If he were 6'7" and 220 he'd still look proper, but definitely getting fatty. I'm sure some people believe they aren't fat, but they are fat. I'm overly fat at 173-175 lbs.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I carry between 40 and 60 pounds too much weight for my height according to the charts. I'm as fit as my disability will allow, fitter than everyone I've ever worked with. It's always pain that stops me, been a long time since I had to stop work because I was worn out.

Only 4 times in my life I've been within 'normal' weight, 6 months after each baby while breastfeeding and while training for triathlons. While I was breastfeeding I was bony skinny but still only about a pound under the 'normal'. While training I was running 3 miles, riding 15 and swimming 10, EVERY DAY. Cut my calorie intake back to almost nothing and still only got under the chart 'normal' for a very short period of time, then started packing on muscle and was back to 30 pounds above it again. As my wonderful ex husband used to say "You're build like a brick outhouse." I'm strong, healthy and fit and I don't care one iota about what I weigh anymore, especially now that I have a hubby who likes the wobbly bits .

Having a bit of extra storage is a good thing IMHO as long as it's on a healthy body. I don't faint if I haven't eaten for 4 hours like some people I've known.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Your username, it now has an enlightened meaning for me. 

When I was 195-200 and worked out 6 days a week I would feel faint if I didn't eat every 4 hours.  But that never stopped me from pushing on to exhaustion anyway when working on projects on my own time. Nothing ever made me sore. Now my calves will feel sore from a work out if I stand with them stretched in an uncommon position for several minutes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

All the height/weight charts indicate that I am seriously under tall.

I worked with a very short gal that had a difficult time making weight on the annual physical. This gal could press 825# and if she had three ounces of fat on her body I would be surprised. Muscle weighs more than fat.


----------

